# Dashcam shows suspects vehicle crash head on into patrol car



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Just sitting in the BDL filling out a vacation request form when...





On Friday, May 24, 2019, at approximately 6:09 pm., law enforcement officers with the Metter Police Department and the Candler County Sheriff's Office were dispatched to assist in a high-speed chase that began in Treutlen County, Georgia.

According to reports, the Treutlen County Sheriff's Office stopped a silver Ford Fusion on interstate 16 on traffic related charges. During the traffic stop, the driver was removed from the vehicle and at some point, the driver fled on foot and a passenger, later identified as Cornelius Roberts (27 years old) of a Sylvania address, jumped into the driver's seat and fled. The vehicle continued east on I-16 in pursuit by Treutlen County Deputies and joined by the Georgia State Patrol. During the chase, the Georgia State Patrol attempted to deploy spike strips and during the attempted deployment, the Trooper broke his leg. The Trooper however continued in the chase and eventually to the lead in the chase.

As the vehicle approached the 104 Exit, Metter Police Officers set up on the 104 offramp in attempt to deploy spike strips. As the vehicle turned onto the 104 offramp, CPL Ray Smith deployed a set of spike strips onto the off ramp and the vehicle swerved to avoid the spike strips, causing the vehicle to lose control. The vehicle continued out of control until striking the cross over arm and then running into CPL Ricky Lovett's patrol vehicle striking it head on. The impact of the crash sent CPL Lovett's parked vehicle from the off ramp, across Highway 121, and down an embankment finally resting inside the fenced area Near Metter Ford. After the Ford Fusion came to a final rest, Roberts jumped out the window of the Fusion and fled on foot. Treutlen County Deputies and Troopers were able to chase Roberts down and arrest Roberts a short distance from the vehicle.

Following the arrest, a search was conducted on Fusion and approximately 1-pound of Marijuana was discovered. It was also discovered that Roberts was on probation/parole. Roberts was transported to the Candler County Hospital where he was treated for minor injuries and released to Treutlen County Deputies. Roberts was charged with Possession of Marijuana (Felony), Fleeing Attempting to Elude (Felony), and a host of traffic related charges. The Georgia State Trooper was transported to Meadows Memorial hospital and was treated for a broken leg and was released.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Insane, glad all are okay and/or will recover! 

On a separate note, couldn’t help but chuckle at the officer standing there watching the cruiser slide down the embankment


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He should have waved.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Did the deputy not think to press on the brakes at some point?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Roy Fehler said:


> Did the deputy not think to press on the brakes at some point?


The cruiser was unoccupied.


----------



## Blue Line Flex (Jun 7, 2019)

visible25 said:


> Insane, glad all are okay and/or will recover!
> 
> On a separate note, couldn't help but chuckle at the officer standing there watching the cruiser slide down the embankment


lol i thought the same thing


----------

